# Received membership pack - thanks



## smartt (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi,

just a quick post to say - i've received my pack, and thanks - just need to get the badge on the car now... over the quattro badge i think (or under).

Out of interest - does anything happen (tt-wise) in east berkshire? Since joining I've spotted wak on the road, and another TTOC badge last night.

Cheers,


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats on joining the TTOC 

Nothing happening specifically in East Berkshire, but you could join the Surrey drive 29th April or, if you feel like a drive north, come up to the Bucks meet on 1st May - we're having a curry night next month. Have a look in Events for these


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the club


----------



## smartt (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for the replies - i'll have to keep an eye out for future meets, as I can't make these two...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

smartt said:


> thanks for the replies - i'll have to keep an eye out for future meets, as I can't make these two...


Keep an eye on the Events calendar... as new rep events are announced they are also added here. As the days warm up and lengthen, you may even find yourself tempted to make a longer trip to a rep meet slightly further away 

We may even have an inaugral Berkshire meet soon :wink: 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/phpEventCalendar/index.php


----------

